# Asus Maximus IV extreme or asrock fatal1ty p67 professional



## bamdaman14 (Jun 24, 2011)

Having a tough time choosing between them.


----------



## NetSurfer (Jun 24, 2011)

You could create a poll..


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 24, 2011)

How about the Extreme-Z? Or wait for the Fatal1ty Z68 Professional.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 24, 2011)

go with the maximus.


----------



## Maban (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't overlook the Asus P8P67 WS Revolution and the EVGA P67 FTW.


----------



## erixx (Jun 24, 2011)

bamdaman14 said:


> Having a tough time choosing between them.



Why? in first place...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 24, 2011)

Dunno about the Fatal1ty board, but I can tell you from experience that the Asus MIVE is an excellent board, I can totally recommend it to anyone 

Whichever board you pick, good luck


----------



## l0ud_sil3nc3 (Jun 28, 2011)

simple the MIVE


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 28, 2011)

I say go with the ASRock. Sure, the USB controller on mine is turning to crap but it's been around longer than the XBOX360 and it's even survived the *gasp* Goodwill as-is bin, so it's all good. (speaking brand-wise of course but ASRock is owned by ASUS, so who cares?)


----------



## Pestilence (Jun 28, 2011)

I run the MIVE and it's crazy but then again so is every other ROG board.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 28, 2011)

or




i guess its return to what you are looking for, features
make a list what you need from a board, like OC capability, SLI/crossfire (dual, triple or quad), features, and warranty of course


----------



## Pestilence (Jun 29, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> http://motherboards-reviews.com/mot...V_Extreme/ASUS_ROG_Maximus_IV_Extreme_top.jpg
> or
> http://pic.xfastest.com/elvis/Review/ASRock-Fatal1ty/FATAL1TY-P67-17.jpg
> i guess its return to what you are looking for, features
> make a list what you need from a board, like OC capability, SLI/crossfire (dual, triple or quad), features, and warranty of course



MIVE Has the NF200, Fatality does Not


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 29, 2011)

I like the looks of the Fatal1ty more but i would go with the MIVE


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, unless you are an extreme overclocker, I sure as hell wouldnt bother with the MIVE. Its a nice board, I own one (and use DI/LN2 with it). But there is not even close to a need to buying a $365 board when a $200 board will suffice. My vote is P67 Fatality (owned one too).


----------



## bamdaman14 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm also thinking about the ASUS P8Z68-V PRO a lot of people have recommended it what do you guys think?


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 2, 2011)

bamdaman14 said:


> I'm also thinking about the ASUS P8Z68-V PRO a lot of people have recommended it what do you guys think?



Anything from Asus is golden


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 2, 2011)

bamdaman14 said:


> I'm also thinking about the ASUS P8Z68-V PRO a lot of people have recommended it what do you guys think?



Go with that if you don't really need the extra features (and the red/black theme) of the Maximus Extreme/Fatal1ty Professional. 

And you get to save some money too.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 2, 2011)

The Z68 Pro is almost the same price as the Asrock Fatality.


----------



## erixx (Jul 8, 2011)

I am starting to get excited about sandy bridge, and am considering the Asrock Extreme6 more than this fatality board... I dont want NF200 chip. Not many or none at all comparisons between the 2 boards. Exciting!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 8, 2011)

I personally would go with ASRock!


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 8, 2011)

erixx said:


> I am starting to get excited about sandy bridge, and am considering the Asrock Extreme6 more than this fatality board... I dont want NF200 chip. Not many or none at all comparisons between the 2 boards. Exciting!



Fatality doesn't have the NF200. Only 3 P67 boards have it

Maximus IV Extreme
UD7
WS Revolution


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 8, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Fatality doesn't have the NF200. Only 3 P67 boards have it
> 
> Maximus IV Extreme
> UD7
> WS Revolution


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://www.city-data.com/forum/members/rita-mordio-129085-albums-funny-images-pic47428-o-rly.bmp



Avril?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 8, 2011)

LOL yes PEST HAHA

ASrock board doesnt have NF200 cause it uses a PCIex 3.0 Chip



> Integrated PLX PEX8608 chip onboard to offer sufficient PCI-E lanes
> 2 x PCI Express 3.0 x16 slots
> 
> By adapting PCI-E 3.0 quick switch IC onboard, Fatal1ty Z68 Professional Gen3 supports the Next-Gen PCI-E 3.0!
> PCI Express 3.0 can maximize the bandwidth for the next-gen PCI Express 3.0 VGA cards, provide ultimate graphics performance.



SOURCE

My hats off to ASRock, They have became a great company and I have been a fan for a while


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL yes PEST HAHA
> 
> ASrock board doesnt have NF200 cause it uses a PCIex 3.0 Chip
> 
> ...



Holy SHIT no way? I'd rather that then an NF200 chip


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 8, 2011)

Its a better all around board on paper!


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd so consider switching if i hadn't spent 350 dollars on this mobo. Thats a sweet board.


----------



## erixx (Jul 8, 2011)

hahahahaha great tor ead you and have a laugh!

Well, just a minor, but not unimportant fact: i have downloaded the ASRock manual and .... They actually offer intelligent comments in it, not the idiotic "CNGBC active = CNGBC activated bullsh!t", it's a copernical turn in the world of Oriental manuals!!! These guys do THINK and WORK!

yeah!


----------



## erixx (Jul 9, 2011)

lol, just ordered Extreme6 board AND a 2500K for 360 euros, tax and mail included :- )


----------



## user21 (Jul 9, 2011)

Asus packs alot of feature and so did the ASROCK one but it depends upon your needs, i'd say Asus but make your mind according to you needs


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 9, 2011)

ASRock nailed it pretty nice on their P67 boards. I'm asrocking an Extreme4, not a single problem, lots of features and a great price.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 9, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> I say go with the ASRock. Sure, the USB controller on mine is turning to crap but it's been around longer than the XBOX360 and it's even survived the *gasp* Goodwill as-is bin, so it's all good. (speaking brand-wise of course but ASRock is owned by ASUS, so who cares?)



Sorry off topic: Dude your running a 939 board you got from Goodwill? That is impressive


----------

